# Suma de paralelos a diferentes voltajes



## maipenrai (Feb 13, 2010)

Holas.

Me gustaría que me dieras una idea de sumar en paralelo baterías de diferente voltaje no por contacto físico ni de cualquier otra forma que disipe la potencia VA en calor del voltaje sobrante.

Tengo claro que un regulador de voltaje usando 78xx u otros funcionaría, pero sabeis que la potencia sobrante se disipa en forma de calor. Pretendo que las intensidades de las diferentes baterías se sumen y tener una eficiencia del 99,8% a lo menos.

Un saludo y gracias por las respuestas.


----------



## blackpic (Feb 13, 2010)

amigo maipenrai tienes que saber y tener claro que para sumar voltaje de diferentes fuente estas deben de ir en serie que seria una secuendia una de otra (+,-..+,-..+,-)
mirando esto supongamos que sean 3 baterias de 3 voltio la sumatoria total seria 9v.

si las baterias estan en paralelo de esta forma se suman las corrientes y mantiene el mismo voltaje....

si estoy equivocado alguien que me corrija.... 

espero haver ayudado


----------



## alejandrow999 (Feb 13, 2010)

Un par de observaciones:
- Una eficiencia de 99,8% es un valor muy dificil de alcanzar.
- ¿Que tensiones y corrientes deben manejar las fuentes? ¿Que tensión y correinte necesitas a la salida?

A mi se me ocurre recurrir a los reguladores conmutados, pero no sé si daria buen resultado. Poner las salidas en paralelo me parece dificil.

Saludos.


----------



## maipenrai (Feb 14, 2010)

Gracias amigos, el realidad no son baterías sino paneles fotovoltaicos de diferentes marcas los cuales dan diferentes voltajes e intensidades, no los puedo poner en serie porque nunca alcanzo un mismo valor de voltaje, los he medido y no hay manera de cuadrar por lo que necesito ponerlos en paralelo y logicamente para ello necesito un circuito que tome por ejemplo el máximo voltaje de uno de ellos y "chupe" la intensidad de los otros sin disipar las diferencias.
El voltaje de salida lo tengo en un intervalo muy amplio, no me preocupa, pero todos en serie me sobrepasa.
Existe un circuito en EEUU que me sirve pero es muy caro.

Un saludo,


----------



## CEGO87 (Feb 14, 2010)

Amigo, no puedes conectarlo en paralelo, es decir de poder si se puede pero esta mal hecho, es un error!

Lo correcto es conectarlos en serie...
No importa si son paneles o baterias...


----------



## Daniss1 (Feb 14, 2010)

tengo una duda sobre loq ue han preguntado pero no he entendido bie: si tengo por ejemplo 3 baterias, una de 3 v, otr de 12 y otra de 6v, las conecto en paralelo¿cual seria el voltaje que me da al final y como se calcula sin tener que medirlo con el tester?


----------



## elaficionado (Feb 14, 2010)

Hola.

No sé si entiendo bien, si tengo dos fuente de por ejemplo 6V y la pongo en paralelo, el voltaje será 6V con la capacidad de corriente igual a la suma de las corrientes que pueden dar dichas fuentes. Si pongo las dos fuente en serie tendré 12V con la capacidad de corriente de la fuente de menor intensidad.

Otro ejemplo, si tengo dos fuente del mismo voltaje, pero no exactamente iguales, se puede poner una resistencia de salida en ambas fuentes de manera de compensar las diferencia de voltaje y así poder ponerlas em paralelo. Como medida de seguridad se podría también poner un diodo en cada salida (en serie con la resistencia).

Como es sabido no se puede (si se puede, pero no se debe) poner dos fuentes de voltajes diferentes en paralelo (porque estaría aplicándose un mayor voltaje a la fuente de menor voltaje, lo que ocacionaría que una o ambas fuentes se malogren). Pero en serie si pueden conectar y da la suma de los voltajes.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Daniss1 (Feb 14, 2010)

vale, ya lo he entendido, no lo habia pensado mucho al plantear ese problema


----------



## maipenrai (Feb 14, 2010)

Si que se pueden poner en paralelo pero a través de un circuito, como os he dicho hay un americano que lo está patentando, el quid es saber cómo lo hace.
Poner una resistencia entre las dos fuentes es una opción pero la intensidad sobrante se convierte en calor disipándolo al ambiente y por lo tanto no es eficiente.
Es una idea pero una opción es conseguir recuperar la intensidad que pasaría por esa resistencia.


----------



## alejandrow999 (Feb 14, 2010)

Lo que se me ocurre es un poquito complicado, pero creo que podría hacerse. Se trata de hacer varios reguladores conmutados idénticos (elevadores,reductores, inversores..lo que sirva mejor ), con la misma referencia de tensión (es importante para que funcionen bien). Y cada uno de ellos debe tener una regulación de corriente, para no exigirle demasiada corriente a ningún panel. Entonces, cada circuito proporciona la misma tensión de salida, y una corriente definida por el circuito. 
Las pérdidas serán producidas por los conmutadores (si son MOSFETs, mejor), los diodos (schottky si es posible), y las bobinas de choque (tiene resistencia). 
Para facilitar las cosas, convendría usar integrados como el TL494 o el SG3525.
Te dejo un esquema orientativo (los moduladores no están dibujados).

Saludos.


----------



## maipenrai (Feb 14, 2010)

Gracias Alejandrow parece interesante tu idea, pero los Vcc son variables, por lo cual se debería tomar el máximo voltaje como referencia ¿no?.
Estaba trabajando con la idea de unir los polos + con una resistencia y tomar el potencial entre los extremos de las resistencias para polarizar la base de transistores.


----------



## Don Barredora (Feb 14, 2010)

En la teoria no se puede por que no se cumple la Ley de Kirchoff de tension si se conectan 2 fuentes en paralelo de distinto voltaje

En la practica se puede.. pero dañas las fuentes..

Saludos!


----------



## luisgrillo (Feb 14, 2010)

No se compliquen la vida, si los paneles son del mismo rano de voltage (uponiendo que son de 24V, una marca da 27 y otra da 22)  Solo conectas todos los neativos de los paneles y a los positivos les conectas un diodo, positivo en Anodo y unidos los Catodos de los diodos de cada panel.

Asi no ocupas regulador, si tu carga es para 24V y un panel te da 27 y el otro 22, cuando la carga consuma corriente, en el panel de 27V la corriente sera mayor en la otra bateria, por lo que habra una caida de voltage hasta que llegue a los 22V de el otro panel en el cual los 2 entregaran corriente.

Asi la disipacion de potencia solo cae en los diodos, pero seria muy poco en comparacon de otros circuitos simples.


----------



## maipenrai (Feb 14, 2010)

Gracias Luis, pero las diferencias de voltaje alcanzan 60 V. porque son paneles de diferentes tecnologías. Los diodos que ya los llevan en las cajas de conexiones alcanzarían disipaciones elevadas.

Un saludo.


----------



## Daniss1 (Feb 15, 2010)

si coloco un diod¿no ejerceria la diferencia de tension sobre en diodo de la fuente menor y podria quemarse??


----------



## alejandrow999 (Feb 15, 2010)

*Luisgrillo*: me parece que con tu idea (conectar las fuentes mediante diodos), solo conseguiríamos extraer corriente de la fuente de mayor tensión, pues los demás diodos estarán en inversa. O sea: solo un panel proporcionaría energía.
*maipenrai*: hablando de la idea que propuse :cual sea la tensión que debe tomarse como "referencia" depende de la *topología* de regulador que uses:
- Elevadora (lo que dibujé yo):  la tensión de salida debe ser mayor que la mayor de las tensiones de entrada.
-Reductora : la tensión de salida debe ser menor que la menor de las tensiones de entrada
- Inversora: El valor de salida no viene acotado por el de entrada (yo te recomendaria a la salida un valor promedio). Pero la salida sale invertida, lo que complica el circuito de control.

Saludos.

(maipernrai: publicá un dibujo de tu idea, asi te decimos si es viable.)


----------



## maipenrai (Feb 16, 2010)

Descarto mi idea ya que no distingue entre mayores o menores potenciales de salida. Creo que la tuya es la mejor Alejandriw.


----------



## maipenrai (Feb 18, 2010)

Otra idea Alejandrow!!!

Si disponemos de 3 ramas de paneles de 120 Vcc, 180 Vcc y 195 Vcc, ¿que pasaría si sincronizamos y los conectamos por ejemplo tomando una frecuencia de 100 KHz, un ciclo el de 120 el siguiente ciclo el de 180 y el siguiente el de 195, o sea que cada serie estaría conectada 333333 veces en un segundo pero nunca al mismo tiempo. ¿Eso funcionaría? En caso afirmayivo ¿problemas derivados?-

Un saludo.


----------



## alejandrow999 (Feb 18, 2010)

Me parece que no te va a servir. Supongamos que esa salida la conectamos a una carga meramente resistiva. Entonces la corriente de salida vendrá definida por la ley de Ohm. O sea: cuanto mayor tensión haya , mayor corriente. En consecuencia, el panel de más tensión proporcionará mas corriente que los otros. Y como los periodos de conducción son iguales para todos los paneles, el de mayor tensión proporcionará la mayor potencia. Para colmo, si querés exigirle potencia máxima al sistema, los picos de corriente a la salida serían muy grandes, y no sé si los paneles se los "bancarían".
Conectar un filtro LC entre este sistema y la carga generaría otros problemas parecidos.

Para mí , la solución pasa por regular la tensión de cada panel por separado, y controlar las corrientes de cada panel en función de la intensidad eficaz que pueden proporcionar cada uno.
O sino, que la conmutación sea controlada por un regulador de corriente para cada panel (omitir la regulación de tensión).Hay que estudiarlo mejor...

Saludos.


----------



## maipenrai (Feb 18, 2010)

Gracias Alejandrow cuando el foro me deje enviar un privado te envio la página web del producto que me serviría y está solicitada la patente en EEUU, para que te hagas una idea.
Si me puedes proporcionar el esquema con modulador lo puedo probar en un par de dias, que suba el voltaje de cada rama al de la rama máxima es una opción.

Un saludo.


----------



## alejandrow999 (Feb 18, 2010)

Mejor publicá la página acá, así cualquiera la puede ver.
El tema de los moduladores (principalmente los integrados): yo todavía no los entiendo a fondo, aunque tengo una idea de como funcionan,lo que hacen algunos terminales, etc.
De ahí que no me largo a hacer diseños completos,  porque no sé si van a andar. Me limité a tirarte unas ideas ,y si te sirven ,que vos las completes.. La información que creo es importante conocer acá es:
- Topologías reductora, elevadora e inversora
- Regulación modo corriente
- Regulación modo tensión
- Excitación de los MOSFETs
Creo que el UC3844 puede ser útil, principalmente si el conmutador es un MOSFET (IRF 740 e IRF830 son dos opciones) .En la hoja tecnica hay un par de circuitos explicativos.
También puede realizarse con operacionales, comparadores y transistores sueltos. 

Saludos.


----------



## maipenrai (Feb 19, 2010)

El conversor DC-DC es este:

http://tinyurl.com/y9yljhy

Como puedes leer sale un voltaje constante sobre el mismo bus que puedes paralelizar hasta 9000 unidades.

Un saludo


----------



## maipenrai (May 3, 2010)

Ya tengo mas estudiado el sistema, en teoría es fácil.

Cada panel entrega 7,62A si el inversor le comanda automáticamente 26,6V  mediante tecnología PPT, es decir que el inversor prueba y rastrea la mejor configuración V/A según la radiación solar para alcanzar el máximo rendimiento.

Si tenemos 1 solo panel, el problema no existe, Pero al serializar o paralelizar la cosa se complica porque cada panel no es igual a otro.

Por ejemplo poniendo 16 paneles en serie obtenemos una tensión de 425,6 V al mismo amperaje 7,62A. Conectando esta serie al inversor rastreará y dará una tensión de referencia desde 426 a 400 V hasta conseguir la máxima intensidad en pasos de 1 V cada 0,5 minutos.

El problema es la tolerancia de cada panel, si en la serie te toca uno defectuoso que entrega 7A toda la serie entregará 7A. ¿Hay forma de evitarlo?


----------



## prosadit (Ago 29, 2011)

Hola bueno me encontre con un problema, veran como ya sabemos si colocamos 2 baterias o cualquier fuente de voltage en paralelo siendo estas 2 del mismo voltaje el voltage total sera el mimso pero con las uma de amperajes.

Me explico

De las siguiente figuras conocemos los resultados de las primeras DOS
pero no sabemos el de la tercera figura, Con que formula podemos determinar el voltage resultante TOTAL de la figura 3

Ver el archivo adjunto 59249

Conoces la formula?

Busque en el Foro y con ayuda de google en otras paginas y algunos amigos que estudian mecatronica y electronica, ninguno me supo responder y en el foro no tienen respuesta.

PD. se perfectamente que la bateria de mayor Voltaje "mataria" a la de menor voltaje, asi que supongamos que entre cada bateria tenemos un pequeño diodo que no consume voltaje o algo asi, claramente es algo que "nadie" haria.


Gracias.


----------



## cristian_elect (Ago 29, 2011)

Seran baterias reales o ideales.


----------



## prosadit (Ago 29, 2011)

no se cual es la diferencia jejeje


----------



## tinchusbest (Ago 29, 2011)

http://translate.google.com.ar/tran...//forums.mikeholt.com/showthread.php?t=127467


----------



## MGustavo (Ago 29, 2011)

Encontré muchos temas en Google e inclusive en este mismo foro. Tenes que leer con más atención y vas a dar con tu respuesta.

http://forum.lawebdefisica.com/thre...fuentes-de-voltaje-en-paralelo-en-un-circuito

Saludos!


----------



## dukex (Ago 29, 2011)

Hola,

Lo que vas a tener allí es un corto el tenáz! 
Ver el archivo adjunto 59253

Como se puede apreciar tenés una diferencia de potencial de 6VDC pero sobre una resistencia muy baja, lo que comúnmente se conoce como corto circuito y que pasa en un corto??? vamos con la ley de ohm:

V = I*R  ----> V = I*0 -----> V=0

V/R =  I -----> I = V/0 -----> I = infinito

En un corto ideal la resistencia es cero no? por ende el voltaje es cero y la corriente infinita.

Ahora bien, resulta que el voltaje que tenés es 6V pero que se forma en una diferencia de potencial (9V - 3V) donde 3V sería tu (cero) o el menor potencial por asi decirlo. Entonces el voltaje va a caer en ese corto hasta el menor potencial que es.... 

te quedó molidito viejo.

saludos


----------



## retrofit (Ago 29, 2011)

prosadit dijo:
			
		

> Hola bueno me encontre con un problema, veran como ya sabemos si colocamos 2 baterias o cualquier fuente de voltage en paralelo siendo estas 2 del mismo voltaje el voltage total sera el mimso pero con las uma de amperajes.
> 
> Me explico
> 
> ...



Para los tres casos faltan datos... ¿Son baterías perfectas o son reales?
Para el tercer caso, independientemente que sean Ideales o Reales, de la batería de 9 voltios habrá una corriente elevada hacia la batería de 3 voltios, esta intensiad dependerá de la resistencia interna de ambas baterías.
Saludos.


----------



## ecotronico (Ago 29, 2011)

Hola:

Es simplemente usar Ley de Kirchhoff de Tensión (LKT): las fuentes de tensión no se deben conectar en paralelo, pues esto significa violar la ley. Es lógico que en la realidad ninguna fuente será igual a la otra. Por lo tanto en tu configuración en paralelo va a dominar la fuente de tensión con mayor voltaje.

Por lo general las fuentes de tensión poseen una resistencia interna en serie, de valor pequeño. Entonces tendras flujo de corriente alto entre ambas fuentes de tensión en paralelo, hasta que se igualen o se deterioren.... O sea, un corto circuito: flujo de corriente desde la fuente de tensión mayor a la menor.

Así que los voltajes en paralelo no se suman: predomina el mayor.
Sólo conectando en serie las fuentes de tensión te aseguras de no violar la LKT.


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 29, 2011)

Hola.

La fuentes en paralelo, predomina la de menor voltaje, hasta que se deteriora.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## dukex (Ago 29, 2011)

elaficionado dijo:
			
		

> Hola.
> 
> La fuentes en paralelo, predomina la de menor voltaje, hasta que se deteriora.
> 
> ...




si predomna el de menor voltaje


----------



## zaiz (Ago 29, 2011)

prosadit dijo:
			
		

> algunos amigos que estudian mecatronica y electronica, ninguno me supo responder y en el foro no tienen respuesta.
> 
> Gracias.




Puedes hacer tú la prueba físicamente. 

Si no se tiene la práctica necesaria es inútil tratar de resolver este tipo de cuestiones por pura lógica o "teoría de los circuitos" a la primera.

*Primero tendrás 9V y poco a poco la de 9V se irá descargando a través de la de 3V hasta igualarse.* (Si es que antes no se destruyen)

He de comentarte que el acertijo parece una pregunta capciosa.


----------



## dukex (Ago 29, 2011)

Es un corto-circuito (al menos en ésta parte del universo ) y en un corto circuito el voltaje tiende a cero. si no existe una resistencia alta entre los puertos positivos de las fuentes el voltaje se irá al potencial mas bajo, osea 3V

Si van a hacer la prueba, tengan en cuenta que es un cortocircuito y deberían poner una resistencia entre las 2 fuentes, por si las moscas.

saludos


----------



## zaiz (Ago 29, 2011)

Con baterías pequeñas no representa peligro experimentar eso. Pero se puede hacer la prueba conectando 3V (2 pilas de 1.5) en paralelo con 1.5V y por inducción entender lo que sucede con la de 9.

Aunque insisto, me parece más bien una pregunta capciosa.

------------------------------

En teoría efectivamente una batería presenta resistencia 0 y las dos deberían igualarse a 3V al momento de unirlas. Pero físicamente las baterías tienen una Rint (Rinterna) muy pequeña, la cual es dinámica y cambia de valor dependiendo del voltaje instantáneo de la batería. Y es por eso que no se descarga instantáneamente, sino después de un tiempo T.

http://fisica.usach.cl/~iolivare/guia11_bateriasycircuitosdc.pdf


----------



## dukex (Ago 30, 2011)

Hola compañeros, Ya hicieron las pruebas?  

saludos.


----------



## ecotronico (Ago 31, 2011)

> En teoría efectivamente una batería presenta resistencia 0 y las dos deberían igualarse a 3V al momento de unirlas.


TEÓRICO: Aunque me consideren porfiado, les vuelvo a comentar que predomina la de mayor tensión. En un inicio, manda la de mayor tensión. (Quizás luego de pasado un cierto tiempo, las 2 tensiones se igualan, pero esto ya es práctico).

PRÁCTICO 1: Si gustan hacen la prueba con diodos de bloqueo en la salida de cada una las 2 baterías y alimentan una misma carga. Luego midan la tensión en la carga (resistencia). De seguro el voltímetro mide y marca la fuente de mayor voltage.

PRÁCTICO 2: Si prueban conectando en paralelo una bateria cargada (digamos 14V) y otra descargada (unos 11V), la que tiene mayor carga intentará cargar a la primera. Por lo tanto la bateria descargada aumentara su tensión y la que estaba cargada disminuirá su tensión. No es tan necesario probar con 9V y 3V (puede ser muy peligroso por la explosión).

Si predominara la de menor tensión, ¿de dónde sale la corriente? es  lógico que la fuente de mayor tensión entregará la corriente, hasta que  los voltages se igualen. Pero vuelvo a repetir: en un comienzo predomina la de mayor tensión, y esto es lo más cercano a lo teórico.

El fenómeno análogo es con bombas de agua. La que tira más presión será la que suministre la mayor cantidad de flujo agua.

saludos.


----------



## danfly (Ago 31, 2011)

Si intentas colocando un diodo de protección como mencionas, simplemente la batería de menor voltaje no influiría en el circuito pues el diodo estaría polarizado inversamente y sería una rama abierta del circuito


----------



## ecotronico (Ago 31, 2011)

> Si intentas colocando un diodo de protección como mencionas, simplemente  la batería de menor voltaje no influiría en el circuito pues el diodo  estaría polarizado inversamente y sería una rama abierta del circuito


Tú mismo lo has dicho. Dado que está polarizado inversamente, ¿no significa que entonces manda la fuente de mayor tensión?
Si ahora unes ambos cátodos de los diodos que mencioné, podrás probar que comienza predominando el voltage mayor.
Usar los diodos impide que circule corriente, y esto deja en condiciones similares a las 2 baterias.

Si no convence esta experiencia, intenta con la experiencia PRÁCTICO 2.

Hay otras experiencia más fáciles:

PRÁCTICO 3: se puede realizar con condensadores cargados a distintas tensiones. Los conectan en paralelo y observan que sucede.

PRÁCTICO 4: una batería de cierto voltaje y un condensador cargado a un voltaje mayor que el de la batería. Conecten en paralelo y observar que pasa. Lo seguro es que en un comienzo será la tensión mayor la que predomine. Luego por asunto de resistencia interna y de la cantidad de carga y corriente, los voltajes tenderán a igualarse, pero transcurrido un cierto tiempo.

En fin, hay muchos experimentos más.....

Por eso hay que tener cuidado con las definiciones: Un fuente de tensión *teórica *puede suministrar corriente infinita. En la *práctica*, una bateria, un condensador o una fuente de poder (de tensión) jamás entregarán la corriente infinita y por eso los voltajes tenderán a igualarse cuando se conectan en paralelo.

*Agrego:* No hay un fórmula para determinar el circuito 3 del inicio del tema porque viola la Ley de Tensión de Kirchhoff.


----------



## dukex (Ago 31, 2011)

La resistencia de las 2 fuentes es muy baja, sólo hay que hacer el calculo:

Fuente1
V=9V
I=10A
R=9V/10A --> R = 0.9Ω

Fuente2
V=3V
I=10A      
R=3V/10A --> R = 0.3Ω

Siguiendo *el problema propuesto desde un principio*, sí caerá el voltaje muy cerca de 3V.



---------------------------------------------------------------------------
Por otro lado que pasa con los condensadores en DC?  como es el flujo de corriente a través de ellos cuando la frecuencia es 0??

recordar esto:

impedancia condensador = 1/fC (en estado estacionario, osea cargado)

Tiende a infinito cuando la frecuencia es cero.

Bueno, en teoria.. 



			
				metalmetropolis dijo:
			
		

> *Agrego:* No hay un fórmula para determinar el circuito 3 del inicio del tema porque viola la Ley de Tensión de Kirchhoff.



Con maña se pueden sacar unas cuantas.

se pueden reemplazar las fuentes de voltaje por resistencias en serie(0.9Ω y 0.3Ω) + fuentes de corriente de 10A. Ó colocar una resistencia de prueba (Rp) en la carga.  Así se puede relacionar..... creo  ahora que tenga un tiempito le voleo lapíz.

saludos.


----------



## ecotronico (Ago 31, 2011)

Hola* dukex:*

Entiendo tu análisis. Siguiendo tu lógica, el circuito equivalente sería:




Se entiende que en este caso el voltaje resultante es un valor cercano al de la batería de 3V, pero eso depende de la resistencia interna. Este caso se puede simular y se puede verificar en muchos programas. Sólo hay que experimentar.....

Por lo tanto es entendido que la tensión de salida decae con respecto a la batería mayor, pero esto sucede considerando fuentes no teóricas (la corriente es limitada, no infinita).

Ahora, la corriente dependerá de la carga que se conecte y no es son 20A en este caso.

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fuente_el%C3%A9ctrica


----------



## zenky (Nov 30, 2012)

Buen dìa mis amigos

Ya estuve buscando en el foro y no encuentro algo concreto para los que les quiero preguntar.

Bueno lo que quiero hacer es tomar los 3.3 volts que da la fuente de poder (cable naranja) y los 3.5 volts que da el puerto paralelo para sumarlos y que me den 6.8 volts para poder abrir un relevador que trabaja en 5 volts. nota este soporta hasta 7 volts como màximo.

El objetivo es controlar el relevador con pulsos desde el puerto paralelo.

No se mucho de electrònica por lo tanto no se como conectar los cables para que le lleguen ambos voltajes al relevador y este se abra.

NOTA: Se usar el relevador, se como van los cables.
NOTA2: Segun el puerto paralelo entrega 5 volts pero en realidad es mentira, debido a que varian mucho, por eso me veo en la necesidad de hacer esto que les comento.

Espero su pronta respuesta y muchas gracias a los interesados.

Saludos


----------



## DJ DRACO (Nov 30, 2012)

básicamente son 2 fuentecitas de voltaje...lo que podés hacer es ponerlas en serie...pero

como la masa es común no creo que se pueda...

no sé qué pasaría si haces eso...sólo te digo lo que podés hacer...sino manejarlo con un transistor y q se alimente de la fuente de 12V y listo


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 30, 2012)

Hola.

No se puedes sumar, ya que, ambas fuentes tienen la misma tierra.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## zenky (Nov 30, 2012)

Bueno se me hacia muy bonito que se pudiera hacer esto jajaja, literalmente el del puerto paralelo tiene su masa y la fuente de poder pues el cable negro es su masa, por eso pense que si se podia ajajaj.

Respecto al transistor con los 12 volts de la fuente, me queda la duda de ¿cómo funcionará?

debido a que quiero controlador el relevador con el puerto paralelo, vaya abrirlo y cerrarlo.

Saludos


----------



## Mojado (Oct 30, 2014)

Bansadome en que si conecto 3 pilas en serie  [- +][- +][- +]        la tension resultante
es igual a la suma de las tensiones, asi:
1,5V + 1,5V+ 1,5V = 4,5V
Entonces:
Supongamos que tengo 3 motores que quiero usarlos como generadores,
cada uno entrega 5v a ciertas RPM, como hago para llegar a 15v?
habia pensado algo asi:


----------



## danfly (Oct 30, 2014)

Por que si haces la debida conclusión de que al poner las pilas en serie sumas los voltajes entonces pones los generadores en paralelo?? =S


----------



## Mojado (Oct 31, 2014)

Ops! talvez me expprese mal, lo que quise decir es usar ese concepto de las pilas
pero con generadores, o sea dispogo de 3 motores que sera usados como generadores pero quiero
sumar sus salidas


----------



## nasaserna (Oct 31, 2014)

La estabilidad es requisito?.
los tres motores son exactamente iguales y van a girar a las mismas rpm


----------



## Mojado (Oct 31, 2014)

los tres motores son exactamente iguales y en cuanto a las rpm seran iguales y constantes, lo que me hace pensar que la tension entregada seria estable no?


----------



## nasaserna (Oct 31, 2014)

y los motores son de.....?, si generan DC se podria probar, si no es DC.....


----------



## sergiot (Oct 31, 2014)

La condición mas importante es que sean DC, algún tipo de dinamo que generan corriente continua, o un simple motor a carbones cumple con lo mismo.


----------



## Mojado (Oct 31, 2014)

Los motores creo que son de 12v cc tenian una cajita reductora estropeada, asi que se la saque  y le puse una polea de 7cm y lo hice girar con un motorcito de juguete y el resltado era 5v a 5,6v al principio pero despues de aprox un 1 minuto se quedaba en 5v es por ello que afirmo que es estable la salida, luego de eso se me ocurre usar lo tres juntos, es solo un experimento... No soy Electronico, vengo del rubro sistemas, disculpe ud. si por mi ignorancia incurro en alguna barrabasada. el motorcito es como el de la foto, no tiene ninguna leyenda


----------



## opamp (Oct 31, 2014)

Esperaría  ver cuanto Vdc se reduce con carga , realiza una curva V vs I.


----------



## danfly (Nov 1, 2014)

Hombre, si poner pilas en paralelo es peligroso mas aún los generadores que no puedes garantizar que tengan siempre el mismo voltaje... la pregunta es, hay generadores en paralelo?? si los hay, en tu ciudad y en el sistema eléctrico del país los generadores se conectan en paralelo pero antes de conectar un generador a la red deben hacer un proceso en extremo delicado de sincronización.. en tu caso por ser motores DC no tienes que preocuparte por la frecuencia, pero a difrencia de los motores DC ellos tienen una estabilidad muy grande en cuanto a voltaje así que su preocupación es hacer que el generador siga en sincronía, lo cual una vez sincronizado, la misma red lo ayuda a permanecer en ese estado... para evitar cortos en tu sistema puedes usar diodos, pero de nada te sirve pues solo trabajaría el generador que tenga mayor voltaje, ademaaaaaas que de NO no vas a sumar voltajes de ninguna manera, fuentes en paralelo deben tener obligatoriamente el mismo votaje y de ninguna manera se suman... fuentes en serie se suman los voltajes


----------

